# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Κάθε μέρα λαχανικά;

## Georgiablue

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Στο ζευγαράκι που έχω ( ζεμπρακια) βάζω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα και από κάποιο λαχανικό π.χ σήμερα μπρόκολο εχθές αυγό, το οποιο και δεν τρώνε καθόλου, προχθές αγγούρι. Τα πουλια είναι μια χαρά χωρίς διάρροιες και αλλα τέτοια προβληματάκια αλλά ακούω ότι αυτό που τους κάνω είναι κακό.

----------


## Cristina

Γειά σου, Γεωργία! Και εγω βάζω κάθε μέρα από κάτι. Όχι κάθε μέρα λαχανικό / φρούτο . Το παω εναλλάξ . Μια μέρα αυγο , την επόμενη μαρούλι, μετά μπρόκολο...Δυο ή τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα δίνω αυγό που το τρώνε... Τι να σου πω..τρέλα με το αυγό! Θα τρώγανε κάθε μέρα, που δεν κάνει.  :Happy: 
Θα το φανε το αυγό σιγά σιγά. Φοβούνται λίγο στην αρχή με πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζουν. 
Η Κωνσταντίνα  captainchoco θα σου πει πιο πολλά που είναι και ζεμπρο-μάνα!

----------


## Georgiablue

Cristina σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου κι εγώ έτσι τους το κάνω απλα ακούω ότι δεν κάνει και θα τους κάνω ζημιά, πράμα που δεν το θέλω καθόλου ! Κάτι έχω πάρει χαμπάρι για την Κωνσταντίνα και δεν κρύβω ότι θέλω να της μοιάσω!  :Big Grin:

----------


## jk21

Γεωργια δεν ξερω που εννοεις οτι το ακους αυτο οτι κανουν κακο ,παντως σιγουρα οχι εδω μεσα 

*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*Ο καθενας δινει στα πουλια του οσο θελει απο καθε μερα εως και πιο αραια (οσοι δινουν ,μια φορα τη βδομαδα το λιγοτερο θα δωσουν εστω ... )  ή και καθολου αλλα δεν εχει στηριγμα  να λεει οτι κανουν κακο τα λαχανικα .Αν το λεει να το δικαιολογει !

----------


## stam72

> Καλημέρα σε όλους! Στο ζευγαράκι που έχω ( ζεμπρακια) βάζω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα και από κάποιο λαχανικό π.χ σήμερα μπρόκολο εχθές αυγό, το οποιο και δεν τρώνε καθόλου, προχθές αγγούρι. Τα πουλια είναι μια χαρά χωρίς διάρροιες και αλλα τέτοια προβληματάκια αλλά ακούω ότι αυτό που τους κάνω είναι κακό.


Εγώ έχω cockatiels και Budgies και προσπαθώ κάθε μέρα να τους βάζω φρούτο ή λαχανικά εναλάξ. Όταν τα πουλιά είναι συνηθισμένα στην καταναλωση φρούτων και λαχανικών δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα, τρώνε όσο θέλουν χωρίς διάρροιες και άλλα συμπτώματα. *Προσοχή μόνο στο καλό και σχολαστικό πλύσιμο  λόγω των φυτοφαρμάκων, όπως ισχύει άλλωστε για τα φρέσκα λαχανικά που κατανβαλώνουμε εμείς.*

----------


## Cristina

Οποιος το είπε μήπως σκεφτόταν τα φυτοφάρμακα που έχουν τα λαχανικά και τα φρούτα;... Αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είχε στο μυαλό.
Εγω για να είμαι πιο ήσυχη παίρνω απο σουπερμάρκετ βιολογικά. Κάποια είναι φτηνά, όπως το μαρούλι άλλα όχι τόσο., πχ τα μήλα. Σίγουρο είναι ότι τα πουλιά μου τρώνε πιο καλά λαχανικά από μένα!  :Happy:

----------


## Georgiablue

Κ.Δημήτρη δεν το έχω δει εδώ πράγματι απλά το ακούω από πολλούς συγγενείς και γνωστούς και είπα να ρωτήσω εδώ, που ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν έμπειρα άτομα. Σταμάτη τους τα καθαρίζω σα να τα τρώω εγώ !  ::

----------


## nikolaslo

Παιδια οσο σημαντικο ειναι το σχολαστικο πλυσιμο αλλο τοσο ειναι και το καλο στεγνωμα(με την ευκαιρια να θυμησω οτι το ιδιο ισχύει και για τα σκεύη)

----------


## Georgiablue

> Οποιος το είπε μήπως σκεφτόταν τα φυτοφάρμακα που έχουν τα λαχανικά και τα φρούτα;... Αλλιώς δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είχε στο μυαλό.
> Εγω για να είμαι πιο ήσυχη παίρνω απο σουπερμάρκετ βιολογικά. Κάποια είναι φτηνά, όπως το μαρούλι άλλα όχι τόσο., πχ τα μήλα. Σίγουρο είναι ότι τα πουλιά μου τρώνε πιο καλά λαχανικά από μένα!


Ίσως νομίζουν ότι κάποιο συστατικό θα τα σκοτώσει... Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να απαντήσω..! Χριστίνα εγώ τους τα ξεφλουδίζω να είμαι σίγουρη  ::

----------


## Cristina

Καλά κάνεις και τα ξεφλουδίζεις! Καμιά δηλητηρίαση μπορούν να πάθουν απο τα φυτοφάρμακα και μπορεί, στο μέλλον, όπως και εμείς, καρκίνο. Αλλά να μην πάμε στα άκρα! Πρέπει να προσφέρουμε στα πουλιά περίπου οτι θα τρώγανε στην φύση για να πάρουν τα απαραίτητα για τον οργανισμό τους.
Ο Νικόλας nicolaslo είπε κάτι πολύ σημαντικό. Πολύ καλό στέγνωμα σε σκεύη, γενικά όλο το κλουβί και ότι τους προσφέρουμε. Αλλιώς θα έχουμε να κάνουμε με μύκητες!

----------


## anonymous

(Μεταφρασμενο αποσπασμα απο το αρθρο "Food and Nutritiοn in bird cage" της διεθνους φημης πτηνιατρου Δρ. Ματτιελο) 

" ...

• Λαχανικά: θα πρέπει να αντιπροσωπεύουν το 45% της διατροφής. Είναι σκόπιμο ναείναι φρέσκα, αλλά μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν κατεψυγμένα, αυτα που προορίιζονται για ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση. Πρέπει να υπάρχει εναλλαγή (μπρόκολο, καλαμπόκι, καρότο, κολοκύθα, τα μπιζέλια, κ.λπ.) και να παρουσιάζονται ολόκληρα ή τεμαχισμένα ανάλογα με το μέγεθος και την προτίμηση του πουλιού.

• Φρούτα: θα πρέπει να αντιπροσωπεύουν το 2,5% της δίαιτας. Πηγή βιταμινών και ανόργανων συστατικών, επιθυμητά τα  φρέσκα και ποικιλία ανάλογα με τη διαθεσιμότητα στην αγορά. Είναι επιθυμητό, τουλάχιστον τρεις διαφορετικούς τύπους να δίνουμε, ψιλοκομμένα ή τριμμένα. Εμείς απλά πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί με τη φλούδα του αβοκάντο και του ανανά, καθώς μπορούν να προκαλέσουν εντερικά προβλήματα. Φρούτα, λόγω της υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε σάκχαρα, είναι από τα πιο ευπαθή συστατικά και μπορεί να μολύνει άλλα συστατικά της δίαιτας.


..."

----------


## Georgiablue

Cristina πάντα οποτε αλλάζω χαρτάκι στα μικρά μου (κάθε 2 μέρες) πλένω και τα σκεύη τους και περνάω με χαρτί ο,τι πλύθηκε. Άρα περισσότερα λαχανικά όπως διαβάζουμε στο άρθρο που μας παρέθεσε ο φίλος μας Άσωτος  :Happy:

----------


## Cristina

Ναι, Γεωργία. Θέλουν τα λαχανικά τους. Τα δικά μου από φρούτα τρώνε με ευχαρίστηση το μήλο ( τα γλυκά μήλα, τύπου golden, όχι τα ξυνα).
Πολύ καλά κάνεις που  σκουπίζεις καλά το νερό. 
Γενικά ότι θα ακούσεις εδώ είναι από άτομα ( εγω είμαι στην αρχή) με πείρα, με  γνώσεις που τις έχουν αποκτήσει εδώ και χρόνια.

----------


## jk21

> (Μεταφρασμενο αποσπασμα απο το αρθρο "Food and Nutritiοn in bird cage" της διεθνους φημης πτηνιατρου Δρ. Ματτιελο) 
> 
> " ...
> 
> • Λαχανικά: θα πρέπει να αντιπροσωπεύουν το 45% της διατροφής. Είναι σκόπιμο ναείναι φρέσκα, αλλά μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν κατεψυγμένα, αυτα που προορίιζονται για ανθρώπινη κατανάλωση. Πρέπει να υπάρχει εναλλαγή (μπρόκολο, καλαμπόκι, καρότο, κολοκύθα, τα μπιζέλια, κ.λπ.) και να παρουσιάζονται ολόκληρα ή τεμαχισμένα ανάλογα με το μέγεθος και την προτίμηση του πουλιού.
> 
> • Φρούτα: θα πρέπει να αντιπροσωπεύουν το 2,5% της δίαιτας. Πηγή βιταμινών και ανόργανων συστατικών, επιθυμητά τα  φρέσκα και ποικιλία ανάλογα με τη διαθεσιμότητα στην αγορά. Είναι επιθυμητό, τουλάχιστον τρεις διαφορετικούς τύπους να δίνουμε, ψιλοκομμένα ή τριμμένα. Εμείς απλά πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί με τη φλούδα του αβοκάντο και του ανανά, καθώς μπορούν να προκαλέσουν εντερικά προβλήματα. Φρούτα, λόγω της υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε σάκχαρα, είναι από τα πιο ευπαθή συστατικά και μπορεί να μολύνει άλλα συστατικά της δίαιτας.
> 
> 
> ..."



Ακριβως ετσι !!!


  στα φρουτα προσοχη σε πουλια που δεν καταναλωνουν το φρουτο συντομα .Πολλα συντομαι υποκεινται σε ζυμωσεις και ενα απο αυτα ειναι το μηλο ,το οποιο συντομα μαυριζει .Αν βεβαια μιλαμε για ευμεγεθη πουλια που τρωνε αρκετα ,οπως οχι μικροι παπαγαλοι , εκεινα δεν το αφηνουν να το φανε μετα απο ωρες και ειναι οκ ,  ομως πρεπει να προσεχουμε την συχνη χρηση σακχαρων και ειδικα σε πουλια που εχουν ταιστει με κρεμα .Αν δεν ηταν ταισμενα σωστα σε θερμοκρασιες μεταξυ 35 και 40 βαθμων , πιθανοτατα εχουν μικρες εστιες candida που τα σακχαρα κανουν μεγαλες .Εδω μιλαμε για παραδεισια που γενικα ειναι μικροσωμα πουλια ... οποτε αν μιλαμε για φρουτα  , μικρες ποσοτητες στο κλουβι , που δεν μενουν πολυ ωρα 

Χορταρικα αναφερει ενα 45 % η γιατρος ... και δεν λεει προφανως με το νερο τους αλλα την στερεα ουσια που δινουν και αυτα και οι σποροι .Δηλαδη τα πουλια αν τα αφησεις και να φανε οσο θελουν , δεν εχουν θεμα ,αρκει να μην γινει αποτομα . Το χειμωνα το στεγνωμα ειναι σημαντικοτατο  ,το καλοκαιρι σε ελαχιστο χρονο σχεδον ειναι στεγνα στο κλουβι και κρατιουνται και πιο φρεσκα αν δεν τα στεγνωσουμε υπερβολικα .Το πλυσιμο χειμωνα καλοκαιρι σιγουρα καλο


στο ποστ 3 του συνδεσμου που ειχα βαλει για τα χορταρικα ,εξηγω τι συνηθως παρεξηγουν οσοι φοβουνται τα χορταρικα .Μπερδευουν υδαρη κουτσουλια με διαρροια

----------


## Georgiablue

> Ναι, Γεωργία. Θέλουν τα λαχανικά τους. Τα δικά μου από φρούτα τρώνε με ευχαρίστηση το μήλο ( τα γλυκά μήλα, τύπου golden, όχι τα ξυνα).
> Πολύ καλά κάνεις που  σκουπίζεις καλά το νερό. 
> Γενικά ότι θα ακούσεις εδώ είναι από άτομα ( εγω είμαι στην αρχή) με πείρα, με  γνώσεις που τις έχουν αποκτήσει εδώ και χρόνια.


Εμένα μόνο η θηλυκιά τιμάει το μήλο ο αρσενικός είναι πιο διστακτικός. Ακριβώς για αυτό εμπιστεύομαι τα άτομα εδώ και φυσικά φαίνονται οι γνώσεις του καθενός από τα ποστ που κάνει και τις συμβουλές που δίνει! ( έκτος από τα δικά μου που είναι γεμάτα απορίες  ::  )

----------


## Soulaki

> Ίσως νομίζουν ότι κάποιο συστατικό θα τα σκοτώσει... Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να απαντήσω..! Χριστίνα εγώ τους τα ξεφλουδίζω να είμαι σίγουρη





> Εμένα μόνο η θηλυκιά τιμάει το μήλο ο αρσενικός είναι πιο διστακτικός. Ακριβώς για αυτό εμπιστεύομαι τα άτομα εδώ και φυσικά φαίνονται οι γνώσεις του καθενός από τα ποστ που κάνει και τις συμβουλές που δίνει! ( έκτος από τα δικά μου που είναι γεμάτα απορίες  )


Γεωργία μου, μην στεναχωριέστε, πιο πολλές απορίες από έκανα, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση, να έχει κανει άλλος.
Ευτυχως εχουμε να κάνουμε, με καλα και πολύ υπομονετικά παιδιά εδώ στο φόρουμ, και ´´ξεστραβωνομαστέ´´ λίγο. ::

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τώρα διάβασα αναλυτικά το θέμα, σας ευχαριστώ για την εμπιστοσύνη σας κορίτσια! Γεωργία όρεξη και αγάπη για αυτές τις κορνίτσες να έχεις και θα γίνεις και καλύτερη από εμένα! 

Τα ίδια με τους υπόλοιπους θα πω, εφόσον τα έχουν συνηθισει μόνο καλό μπορούν να τους κάνουν! Εμένα προτιμούν τα φυλλώδη λαχανικά, σπανάκι, μπρόκολο, σέσκουλο, ρόκα και το αγαπημένο τους αυτή την εποχή η γλυστρίδα! Δοκίμασε την, εμένα την τσακίζουν!!

----------


## Georgiablue

Χαχαχαχα Σούλα αυτή είναι η αλήθεια!  ::  Κωνσταντίνα από αυτά έχω μπόλικα δόξα τω θεώ! Θα τους το δοκιμάσω εμένα έχουν μια ιδιαίτερη αδυναμία στο αγγούρι και το μπρόκολο. Το αυγό ούτε σήμερα το αγγίξαμε αλλα θα επιμείνω... Επίσης η θηλυκιά τρώει πολύ περισσότερο από τον αρσενικουλη μου που είναι πιο μικρόσωμος από αυτήν, το κοριτσάκι μου ζωή να έχει πρώτη δοκιμάζει ο,τι τους βάζω !  :Big Grin:

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και μένα η θηλυκίτσα μου δοκίμαζε πρώτη όταν είχα ένα ζευγαράκι και μετά δειλά δειλά ο αρσενικός! Είμαστε πιο θαρραλέες οι γυναίκες μου φαίνεται!!! Τώρα πλέον που έχω πολλά, λειτουργεί η λογική του κοπαδιού. Ένα να δοκιμάσει, πάνε όλα!

----------


## Georgiablue

Ίσως η αδυναμία μας στο φαΐ έχει περάσει και στα ζωάκια χαχαχαχ  ::  Μόλις φτιάξω κι εγώ το κοπαδακι μου θα το παρακολουθήσω.  :Big Grin:

----------

